# Master Window Swtich - 2000 Altima



## rustlerski (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been having some problems with the drivers side window on my 2000 Altima and from reading the boards I'm fairly certain that I need to replace the master window swtich.

My question is how do I get to the swtich to replace it? Do I pull the whole unit out or just the trim piece that covers it?

Thanks - just trying to minimize costs and I really do not want to break any clips that may be holdign it in.

Thanks.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

You're going to take the whole door panel off. I took it off to replace the door speakers. Is not too hard, Just snap it outward and then lift up from the back of the door. Dont force anything too hard or else something will break.


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

You don't need to take the door panel off. Just pry the trim peace off. If memory serves right, it was easier to start with the forward facing end. Once it's off you just need to disconnect the harness.

These switches fail way too often and are not cheap. Car-part.com is your friend.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

If you take a small flathead screwdriver and pry underneath the top of the switch the side that faces the dash, then push in and up you should get it off really easy. Then I would take the whole thing apart, take off the buttons which pull straight off with a pliers, then get some electrical contact cleaners and spray the crap out of of the circuit board, right where the plastic buttons meet the circuit board, you'll see metal tabs that tilt back and forth, spay those. Put the buttons back on and you should be good to go, don't forget to unplug the unit as the electricity from the car will kill it when you spray.


----------

